# Steve Jobs by Walter Isaacson -- COMBINED thread



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Steve Jobs' Biography Sales Jump 42,000 Percent Upon Death 
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/steve-jobs-death-apple-biography-amazon-244747


----------



## corporalclegg1741 (Dec 1, 2010)

does anyone know if Kindle edition of Walter  Iassacson biography will have an afterword covering Steve Jobs  death


----------



## Iain Manson (Apr 3, 2011)

Steve Jobs was a most extraordinary man, and just about as unlikely an entrepreneur as you could find. Sometime hippie, long-time Buddhist...

I'm not sure why I'm allergic to biographies (as I am to travel books), but maybe I should make an exception for Steve Jobs. But is what's presently on offer worth reading? Might it be a good idea to wait a bit?

(By the way, if it's true that sales of his biography jumped  42,000% on his death, then I would like to add that I myself died earlier today.)


----------



## bhagwat68 (Aug 15, 2011)

We always remember Steve Job's great work, but it is natural human tendency that we acknowledge someones work after him. It is emotional that in the flow we want to know more about that great man.

*- Pradeep *


----------



## Borislava Borissova (Sep 9, 2011)

I consider to buy the book and read once I take it in my hands before everything else that I have with the purpose "to be read".


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

So, is anyone going to be buying the Kindle version of this book? Hardcover price is $17.88. Kindle price is $16.99. It comes out Monday October 24h. I hope Amazon's servers are up the the probable onslaught of downloads coming on that day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Won't be buying any version.  Not a biography reader.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll probably get it at some point, but I'll wait for the price to come down, although I'm not particularly price-sensitive. 

Mike


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I did think a bit about which version to get since the prices were so close. I decided to get the Kindle version, because it's a big book and I'm really lacking for storage space. For any photos, I can look at those using the Kindle app. on my iPad.


----------



## Xreader (Oct 23, 2011)

I also bought the book. I love his product and he's very inspiring.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Yep. I'm going to pick it up too. I'm leaning towards the Kindle version as I hate holding large books anymore.
First I'll probably stop by Costco tomorrow and have a look at the hardcover version before making a final decision.


----------



## rmbooks (Sep 19, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Won't be buying any version. Not a biography reader.


It's funny because I'm not either, however, I think I'm going to buy this one. He was a fascinating entrepreneur.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Been following, and admiring, Steve Jobs since Macintosh arrived in 1984! I pre-ordered his biography as soon as it was available, and can't wait to read it tomorrow! (Actually, I hope that they add an "enhanced audio/visual" version for the iPad - I'd add that to my collection!) 

And yes, I am an "Apple fanboi®," and stood in line at Mall of America's south entrance 9 days ago to buy iPhone 4Ss for my wife and myself!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Heads up - The Kindle edition just downloaded! Off to start reading...


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

Anyone else reading this?  

I'm 9% of the way through and find it fascinating.  I've always admired Jobs, but this book is something else.  Not always flattering, that's for sure.  For someone who was such a control freak and perfectionist, it's like his final, perfect act was to open up to the author and show how imperfect and human he was.


----------



## kitoha (Apr 9, 2011)

I want to read the 'Steve jobs' book by W. Isaacson. For sure it'll be No.1 but $16.99 for Kindle version is not that attractive.

Your thoughts about Simon & Schuster's pricing?


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

Ironic.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

It's consistent with Apple's pricing model.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Considering the subject matter, I think it is perfect


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

The Agency model is garbage and unfair to consumers. I really wish Amazon would fight back.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

What would make the most sense is if it cost 99 cents.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

CS said:


> I really wish Amazon would fight back.


How would you suggest they do this?

Mike


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

CS said:


> The Agency model is garbage and unfair to consumers. I really wish Amazon would fight back.


Considering what happened the first time they attempted to fight back, I wouldn't bet on it happening again.


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

KingAl said:


> Considering what happened the first time they attempted to fight back, I wouldn't bet on it happening again.


What happened? I'm pretty new to the kindle.

And I'd love to read the book, but I'm not paying $16 for it. Most of the books I read unless its a title I really want to read are .99. Even if I really want to read it I won't spend more than $10.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Elk said:


> It's consistent with Apple's pricing model.


Not anymore. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/24/technology/apples-lower-prices-are-all-part-of-the-plan.html


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

jmiked said:


> How would you suggest they do this?
> 
> Mike


Honestly, why should I have to come up with suggestions? That isn't my job. Jeff Bezos is the one with the multi-million dollar company. I'm sure he and his legal experts can come up with a few ideas on their own. And IMO they need to.

Agency books *have* to be losing sales. I don't actively boycott them, but if they're above the price threshold I'm willing to pay, they don't get bought. And I doubt I'm alone in that.


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

While the price is certainly expensive I think a lot of people so a lot of perceived value in the book, not just in terms of page count but access to a subjects life who had been so notoriously private.  Apple products have generally been a little more expensive in terms of quality parts and components and, in a way, this final Jobs product is no different so far.  It's very revealing.  At times infuriating and at times endearing.  You definitely get the sense the man had darkness, and his pairing with Wozniak, in which the author describes as "one driven by angels, the other by demons" was almost poetic.

I think it'll be a long wait for anyone hoping to pick this up at $9.99 or less.


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

wholesalestunna said:


> What happened? I'm pretty new to the kindle.
> 
> And I'd love to read the book, but I'm not paying $16 for it. Most of the books I read unless its a title I really want to read are .99. Even if I really want to read it I won't spend more than $10.


They pulled all ebooks from Macmillan in protest of the Agency Model, but gave in several days later (possibly due to the number of complaints from customers who wanted the choice to make their own decisions as to whether the books were priced too high.)


----------



## VeroWriter (Oct 23, 2011)

I will read this, but I think closer to the holidays (hoping it will be gifted to me). I know this is an authorized biography, because he wanted his children to know him. I think he's an amazing man, gone too soon, who has impacted everyone who: uses a computer or a smart phone, has watched a Pixar movie, or downloads music. I've seen his commencement address to Stanford, and I hope the book gives a full picture of the man.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HeyDrew said:


> I think it'll be a long wait for anyone hoping to pick this up at $9.99 or less.


At some point it will likely be available in library collections. . . .not there yet, though.



KingAl said:


> They pulled all ebooks from Macmillan in protest of the Agency Model, but gave in several days later (possibly due to the number of complaints from customers who wanted the choice to make their own decisions as to whether the books were priced too high.)


My understanding was that it was actually a case of the contract having expired and the new one not been agreed to yet. Mostly because of the terms Macmillan was requiring: they were fundamentally different than how paper books had always been sold. Amazon's position was that ebooks should be sold the same way; the publishers said, no, ebooks are a different animal. And they banded together with other publishers to force the issue. And as other ebook sellers had agreed to the terms, Amazon had to as well to compete.


----------



## corporalclegg1741 (Dec 1, 2010)

my rule still stands,

nothing over $9.99!!!


----------



## barbarasissel (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't ordinarily read biographies, either, but this man was such an inspiration and an enigma, too, in many ways, and I feel drawn to read about him especially after reading the comment from HeyDrew. I don't really care too much about the price, and then the Kindle just makes it too easy. A few clicks and boom....


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

We're all reading it at my house.


----------



## Gripweed (Jan 28, 2011)

I draw the line at $12.99.  If it's higher than $9.99 I have to think it over.  Usually it's 50-50 on whether I'll get it.  If it's $9.99 or less I'll do an impulse buy almost every time.

I'll wait for the price to come down.  I've got about 11 or 12 biographies on my Kindle that are waiting to be read in the meantime.  I've got about double that in other categories of non-fiction as well.  The key word is "impulse".  If I see a book on any subject that peaks my interest and is the right price, it doesn't take very long for it to come flying through the airways and into my Kindle.  The Agency model cures that impulse very quickly.


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> At some point it will likely be available in library collections. . . .not there yet, though.
> 
> My understanding was that it was actually a case of the contract having expired and the new one not been agreed to yet. Mostly because of the terms Macmillan was requiring: they were fundamentally different than how paper books had always been sold. Amazon's position was that ebooks should be sold the same way; the publishers said, no, ebooks are a different animal. And they banded together with other publishers to force the issue. And as other ebook sellers had agreed to the terms, Amazon had to as well to compete.


If this is the case, then this is a case of horizontal price fixing, which is definitely illegal.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KingAl said:


> If this is the case, then this is a case of horizontal price fixing, which is definitely illegal.


There's currently a lawsuit about it in Europe I think. . .not sure about the US. . . .


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There's currently a lawsuit about it in Europe I think. . .not sure about the US. . . .


There is a class action lawsuit going on now, which I believe you can still join. However, some of the analyses I've seen say that it is by no means certain that this lawsuit will succeed, which would seem to indicate that if there was collusion among the publishers, there has been no smoking gun (yet.)


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

Anybody see this NYTimes editorial column about the book by Joe Nocera? A very interesting critique: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/25/opinion/nocera-the-biographers-dilemma.html?hp


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

foreverjuly said:


> Anybody see this NYTimes editorial column about the book by Joe Nocera? A very interesting critique: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/25/opinion/nocera-the-biographers-dilemma.html?hp


Interesting article. I'm only 25% of the way through it (just as the Macintosh is launching) and agree that there is a certain bond between Isaacson and Jobs, but by no means have I found it, yet, to interfere with the criticism of Jobs' behavior. I find Isaacson and the other subjects interviewed to be very forthcoming about his negative qualities and, while they may sometimes justify them by saying the behavior got the best out of people, there doesn't seem to be a wholesale endorsement of his cruelty. Personally, I think readers looking for a 'Rosebud revelation' will be disappointed as there probably isn't one clean answer to what drove Jobs, but many.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> At some point it will likely be available in library collections. . . .not there yet,


it won't be available as an Ebook as long as Simon & Schuster refuses to make its Ebooks available to Overdrive.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I got the Kindle version this morning.
I never thought I'd pay this much for an ebook, but the thought of lugging around a 650 page hardcover is even less appealing.


----------



## Brad Murgen (Oct 17, 2011)

hamerfan said:


> So, is anyone going to be buying the Kindle version of this book? Hardcover price is $17.88. Kindle price is $16.99. It comes out Monday October 24h. I hope Amazon's servers are up the the probable onslaught of downloads coming on that day.


I was going to get the Kindle version, but since the price was virtually the same, I sprung for the Hardcover this one time. It's a book I'd probably lend out to someone. I'll just read it at home rather than take it anywhere. I don't buy Apple products and I don't agree with the way they do business (closed ecosystem, etc), but Jobs was a fascinating personality.


----------



## barbarasissel (Jul 4, 2011)

HeyDrew said:


> Interesting article. I'm only 25% of the way through it (just as the Macintosh is launching) and agree that there is a certain bond between Isaacson and Jobs, but by no means have I found it, yet, to interfere with the criticism of Jobs' behavior. I find Isaacson and the other subjects interviewed to be very forthcoming about his negative qualities and, while they may sometimes justify them by saying the behavior got the best out of people, there doesn't seem to be a wholesale endorsement of his cruelty. Personally, I think readers looking for a 'Rosebud revelation' will be disappointed as there probably isn't one clean answer to what drove Jobs, but many.


Very interesting ... and it seems as if it's always this way whenever you start trying to explain human behavior. The ground gets a little muddy and the air a little murky. Try and pin down an exact path and it's not so clear anymore. Maybe that's what makes Steve Job's story so compelling?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

jmiked said:


> How would you suggest they do this?
> 
> Mike


They are fighting back -- by "stealing" authors for their own imprints.

Take THAT trad-pubs. *ninja kick*

Edit: No, I'm not buying the biolgraphy.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

A pretty fair book. I knew Steve could be a jerk, and his forte was marketing not engineering. The part dealing with the last 10 years or so was new to me.
I got an email from Amazon a few days ago saying there was an updated version of this ebook to download. Something about fixing the captions accompanying the photos. I haven't d/led it yet.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I met Steve at a techie conference in San Francisco in the 80's - he was kicking off one of his Macintosh's.. this was around the time of the PC versus Mac wars.  He was an amazing marketeer..  From what I read - his genius was knowing when he saw an opportunity and jumping on it.  But I didn't have the impression he was the idea man.    And no - I haven't bought his biography.  It was hard for me to believe that a man so driven by technology looked for alternative cures for his disease.  All very sad.


----------

